# Looks Like Fun



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/27/snowplow-donuts-juno_n_6554396.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Saw that yesterday,just couldn't find the link.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1942676 said:


> Saw that yesterday,just couldn't find the link.


Was on my facebook


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1942423#post1942423


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1942680 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1942423#post1942423


Sorry didn't know it was already posted

I would like have one but I don't want the mower part, dealer says you have buy mower part to get the snow plow part. Then they didn't offer just the snow plow setup.


----------

